# diabetes insipidus



## maximus (Oct 19, 2018)

We are completely devastated. Our beautiful Max, 8 months old has died.We are searching for answers to help us grieve our beautiful boy.
We bought Max home from the breeder when he was 4 1/2 months old. It was very hot and Max drank a huge amount of water. Approximately 3-4 litres per day and did huge, huge wees. We asked the breeder if this was normal and we were assured yes it was. When the weather became cooler Max continued to drink masses and pee masses. he was weighing 21.9 kgs.

We had taken Maxi to the vets several times from when we brought him home. He developed acne and was treated with antibiotics twice. Then in a short time the acne became infected by a yeast infection. Mallazzethia. He was treated with antifungals. he was tested for diabetes mellitus. negative. thyroid tested all normal

Then the disaster began to happen. Max was sick in the night , which turned to D+V. we took him immediately to the vets, he was given anti sickness injection and antibiotic. Max was very sad. The next day Max was so lethargic and not interested in water or food. Back to the vets for IV therapy + antibiotics, Max stayed overnight. X-rays done no blockage seen. WE transferred him to a vets with ultrasound and ct. He had both. The only thing that came up on CT was enlarged kidneys. Kidney bloods done, all normal. That night called by the vet. Max had tested positive to parvovirus. Max died at 5am the next day. The necropsy was done . Most definitely not any blockage. Parvo virus and most likely diabetes insidious nephrogenic. Max had all his puppy vaccines.

I am asking if this is normal for a male to drink so much water? Any comments we would really appreciate as we are in so much pain right now. The energy in the house is flat. our other older dogs are flat with misery too


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Max. How devastating to lose one so young.
Dogs do drink more in the summer, but I wouldn't call it excessive. Maybe your breeder just didn't quite understand the amount he was drinking, and chalked it up to a new owner overstressing.

I've heard of young dogs still getting parvo, even after they have had their shots. Not often, but it can happen.
Again I am so very sorry. 
Deb


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Oh, how absolutely awful...


When they go, it's just the worst....listen, don't second guess or question anything, just grieve and allow yourselves that process of mourning. There's nothing at all to be gained by asking much of anything or seeking answers to the unknowable...you just need to feel bad and recognize that bad things often happen for no good reasons, and there's not much to be done often. I know that is faint solace...


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Very very sorry for your loss. you seem to have done all u could. your beautiful Max boy, sounds like had an awesome family.


----------

